# Essential Oils



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am posting this to find out if anyone has used them successfully for ailments like allergies or pain, and anxiety.

If you aren't interested in them or want to tell me they aren't worth a damn without having any true experience with them, then please don't bother posting.

I am wanting to hear from any members that have actually TRIED them, and what their experiences are. How long did you use them to come to your conclusions?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

My my this thread is going well. :teeth


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

essential oils..
first you need a very clean place for that to work properly..and the precise amount..
i don't find lavender relaxing at all, just annoying. maybe it repels me more than it repel mosquitos? 
eucalyptus and mints aren't strong enough to help the respiratory system, cajuput is, but i'm not sure if it's an essential..

in the end i only burn things i like, like mixing jasmine and green tea.


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

Essential oils are great. We use them in the hospital combined with ear acupuncture. For myself I use orange in the morning - really helps for getting up early


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

tannasg said:


> My my this thread is going well. :teeth


Yeah...sometimes you have to wait longer than a ****ing hour to get replies...teeheeheehee. :roll


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

bellejar said:


> Oh! I love essential oils, I use them more for skincare, but in terms of pain, I like to use lavender oil to massage my muscles when they're sore. Jojoba oil's also nice to work into your skin if you've been sunburnt. In terms of anxiety, I guess having them in my beauty regime helps things.


Jojoba is one I haven't even looked into yet so thank you for mentioning that one. I am going to order a kit that has lavender in it. I did buy some Eucalyptus and put a few drops on my pillow which seemed help my sinuses overnight as allergy season kicks into high gear.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

DaveCan said:


> I've been doing a lot of research on frankincense lately and have used it in the past.. It seems to be a decent remedy for anxiety and feeling good.. The distillation process can leave behind some key components even though the essential oil companies seem to say otherwise.. Bosswellia Sacra is about the most prized and Carteri also in the species.. In regions where it is harvested people actually chew the raw frankincense sap or "tears", and have for thousands of years.. Anyhow I will link a quality companie that you can look at and research yourself.. Many of the properly regulated essential oils are ingestable and for me I may try getting some raw Bosswellia Sacra and also the same essential oil or Carteri etc ... Hope that helps, it's sort of ongoing research for me too
> 
> I enjoy burning incense also, and I had a really awesome brand from Japan that used frankincense essential oil.. I burned a lot of it and it seemed to really bring a sense of peace and contentment along with clear and vivid thinking.. The store was out of it the last time I went to purchase some more, so I will check back when I know the name..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great post. I am going to order from doTerra though as a friend uses them and can get me a deal.

I think frankincense comes in the kit I am getting. It has five oils and 3 blends. It will cost me some $$$$ but I think it will be worth it.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

WineKitty said:


> Yeah...sometimes you have to wait longer than a ****ing hour to get replies...teeheeheehee. :roll


Does this mean we are no longer best buddies?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

tannasg said:


> Does this mean we are no longer best buddies?


If you cannot respond in a mature fashion, please stop responding to my posts when I am trying to talk about something serious. Thank you.


----------



## das (Mar 14, 2013)

I've been doing a lot of analysis on frankincense lately and have used it in the last.. It seems to be a reasonable solution for stress and sensation excellent.. The distillation procedure can keep behind some key elements even though the important oil organizations seem to say otherwise..


----------



## stewartoo7 (Mar 6, 2013)

been using cod liver oils and it has helped me out more so with depression then anxiety i say but worth buying


----------



## das (Mar 14, 2013)

das said:


> I've been doing a lot of analysis on frankincense lately and have used it in the last.. It seems to be a reasonable solution for stress and sensation excellent.. The distillation procedure can keep behind some key elements even though the important oil organizations seem to say otherwise..


Premierfitnessolutions Boot camp​


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

I've had an interesting experience with Patchouli. I lay down for a bit with a cone of incense burning on my bedside table(less than safe I know, only did it once). When I got up I was really high, crazy upbeat and really giggly I wasn't using anything else at the time so it must have been that.


----------

